# muskegon salmon/trout tourney 8/17/19



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

out of snug harbor.register by 530 am.start fishing at 6am until noon,weigh in 1pm.pavilon next to launch.will be grillin and telling stories of the one that got away after weigh in.there is a thread started by scott/grnkingsalmon in the cold wtr big lake report section.only about 6 boats so far,we need more boats to jump in.last yr one good king took the money but it was a big king tourney.this yr trout/5 fish bag is the deal. and hopefully its better fishing this yr.if you can a dish to pass for the cookout.respond in scotts thread if you plan to make it and what you will bring for chow. thanks an hope to see ya there.


----------

